
Finland's basic income experiment is already making people feel better - simonebrunozzi
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/05/finlands-basic-income-experiment-is-already-making-people-feel-better-after-just-4-months/
======
GhostVII
I would feel better if I got $600 free a month too... No one disputes that
having free money makes people happier, at least in the short term, but the
question is what effect it has on the economy.

